# Long lived true spiders.



## Arachnomaniac19 (Feb 8, 2017)

Are there any spiders that will live longer than a few years? Except for the more venomous species like Sicarius. Any and all responses are appreciated.


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 8, 2017)

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Are there any spiders that will live longer than a few years? Except for the more venomous species like Sicarius. Any and all responses are appreciated.


_Kukulcania_ (crevice weavers) live for many years (and are harmless to people). Unlike most true spiders, the females continue to molt as adults.

In my area, we have _Kukulcania hibernalis_ everywhere. The first two I kept were already gravid females when caught in April 2012. I have bred them each a couple of times since then, and they are still going strong almost five years later.

Normally, I just release my CB spiderlings, but I decided to keep a few to see how long it takes them to mature. They emerged in September 2013, and they still aren't fully grown.

There may be other long-lived haplogynes (the more primitive branch of true spiders) out there.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 8, 2017)

im pretty sure trapdoors live as long as tarantulas. 15-20 years.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 8, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> im pretty sure trapdoors live as long as tarantulas. 15-20 years.


Most of the species commonly known as trap-door spiders are mygalomorphs. It sounds like the OP is interested in long-lived araneomorphs, since he used the term "true spiders."

That being said, there are certainly many long-lived mygalomorphs that aren't tarantulas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RTTB (Feb 9, 2017)

15-20 year lifespan is amazing!


----------



## schmiggle (Feb 9, 2017)

I think--though I'm not at all sure--that most haplogynes are long lived.


----------



## Ungoliant (Feb 9, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> I think--though I'm not at all sure--that most haplogynes are long lived.


I wouldn't be surprised if many were -- I just have firsthand experience with the longevity of _Kukulcania hibernalis_, however.


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> Most of the species commonly known as trap-door spiders are mygalomorphs. It sounds like the OP is interested in long-lived araneomorphs, since he used the term "true spiders."
> 
> That being said, there are certainly many long-lived mygalomorphs that aren't tarantulas.


Good point.


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 9, 2017)

I have a _K. arizonensis_ that I bought in 2009 and it's still going. Has only molted once in that time and I don't think she's full grown yet. _K. hibernalis _are very long lived as well. Most ctenids and I believe some lycosids will live for a couple years, so long lived for a lot of araneomorphs, but no where close to what the really long lived species can do. Eresidae (specifically _Eresus_) can live for several years too, though they're hard to get in the US hobby right now.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Feb 12, 2017)

*arizonica 

  Phidippus- may exceed 3 years if kept properly
  Hogna/schizocosa/Tigrosa- May reach 5 years with proper care- increasing photoperiods and giving shorter dark periods will extend their lifespan
  Dysdera- Natural lifespan may exceed 5 years, like many haplogynes
  Pholcus- 3 years
  Kukulcania- 10 years or longer
  Huntsmans- 2+ years, olios can exceed 3

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4 | Helpful 1


----------



## RTTB (Feb 12, 2017)

Good helpful information. Anyone know how long the Sicarius species live for?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Feb 12, 2017)

RTTB said:


> Good helpful information. Anyone know how long the Sicarius species live for?


probably around 4-6 years


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 13, 2017)

Smokehound714 said:


> *arizonica


Dang it, that's right!


----------



## Ratmosphere (Feb 14, 2017)

Smokehound714 said:


> *arizonica
> 
> Phidippus- may exceed 3 years if kept properly
> Hogna/schizocosa/Tigrosa- May reach 5 years with proper care- increasing photoperiods and giving shorter dark periods will extend their lifespan
> ...


I never was able to keep jumpers for over a year and a half.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 19, 2017)

Smokehound714 said:


> probably around 4-6 years


Where did you get this figure from?


----------



## schmiggle (Feb 19, 2017)

I second this question, I've read 10 or more years for Sicarius. However, I've never kept one.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 19, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> I second this question, I've read 10 or more years for Sicarius. However, I've never kept one.


I've seen a lot of numbers and I'm curious as to the 4-6 estimate


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Feb 20, 2017)

I have a female Tegenaria domestica collected in 2014. She was an adult when collected.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## basin79 (Feb 20, 2017)

RTTB said:


> Good helpful information. Anyone know how long the Sicarius species live for?


Upto 15 years for a female.


----------



## ZX14 (Feb 20, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> I've seen a lot of numbers and I'm curious as to the 4-6 estimate


I have a wild caught female Sicarius that was an adult when I acquired her in 2013! Still going strong!


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 20, 2017)

loxoscelesfear said:


> I have a female Tegenaria domestica collected in 2014. She was an adult when collected.


Is it one I sent a few years back?


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Feb 22, 2017)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Is it one I sent a few years back?


I collected her. They can live up to 4 years (see McCook _American Spiders and Their Spinningwork: Motherhood)  _You sent me some Teg gigantea (now Eratigena atrica) right?  The adults lasted about a year and I raised a spiderling or two.  Do you still collect giants and hobos?


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 22, 2017)

loxoscelesfear said:


> I collected her. They can live up to 4 years (see McCook _American Spiders and Their Spinningwork: Motherhood)  _You sent me some Teg gigantea (now Eratigena atrica) right?  The adults lasted about a year and I raised a spiderling or two.  Do you still collect giants and hobos?


Ah nice, I think I did sent you Eratigena now that I think about it. I collected a nice adult female the other day, and I'll continue looking for more as spring comes


----------



## Nephila Edulis (Feb 27, 2017)

Some of the huntsman spiders can live for about 3.5 years. I've had mine for 2 years now (she's a bit less active then she was)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

